# Upland Hunting Vest Recommendations?



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm just getting into hunting upland game and am looking forward to my first season with my first bird dog and am looking to purchase a hunting vest. I plan to hunt chukars quite a bit, so I'll need something that can carry enough water, food, and supplies for myself and my dog for a full day afield. I'll hunt other birds as well, but I'd imagine that chukar hunting will be the most demanding hunting I'll do in terms of quantities of water, etc. I've seen a few options that include a hydration bladder, which sounds nice but from what I've read it makes it difficult to get birds in the vest. Would you recommend one with or without a bladder? What would you more experienced bird hunters recommend? I look forward to your advice.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I do only pheasants and we often go out for 4 hours at a time including walking about 3-4 miles each outing in fields, so no real climbing or heat involved. I really like this vest from Cabela's I am on my second one of hunting for about 20 years, the first one only retired due to spilled solvent eating it. I like the zippers to keep the radio from falling out when climbing fences or going on all fours through thick stuff, it even has an inside small pocket for the radio, heavy duty zippers and material and shells quickly accessible. I just keep some small water bottles in the bird pouch, which can be accessed from right under the shoulder on either side.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Over the last 35 years I've owned and worn them all, and in my humble opinion this is the only vest worth having on the entire planet. I'm in my fourth season and I love it. Every one I hunt with and know who hunts chukars and pheasants wears this vest. Fit, function, durability, ease of use, water carrying, extra room for birds, gear compartments, deep shell pockets, good heavy fabric, this guy though of it all. It's the vest I'd build if I was to build a vest. It's simply the best, period.

http://wingworks.biz/


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I 100% agree Tex...Wingworks!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

They nailed it....WingWorks.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think I need one of those. Do they sell them in stores or just online?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Only online (that I know of)

http://wingworks.biz/


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

It looks like the verdict is in. Those look great. It noticed that they have two different fabric options, cordura or ballistic nylon, but they are sold out of the ballistic nylon. It sounds like the ballistic nylon is a tougher fabric, but were only recently produced in limited quantities, so I'm guessing all of the positive reviews I'm hearing from you guys are for the cordura fabric?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> It looks like the verdict is in. Those look great. It noticed that they have two different fabric options, cordura or ballistic nylon, but they are sold out of the ballistic nylon. It sounds like the ballistic nylon is a tougher fabric, but were only recently produced in limited quantities, so I'm guessing all of the positive reviews I'm hearing from you guys are for the cordura fabric?


Ya, the ballistic nylon is suppose to last forever compared to the Cordura that will only last two HUNDRED years. :mrgreen: You will NEVER wear out one of theses vests made in either fabric in three lifetimes. I like the Cordura because it's stiff and holds it's shape. The shell pockets are always easy to get in and out of without looking and the bird bag is nice and open for easy access with big dead birds like roosters. Plus it holds a LOT of birds. I was guiding on a bird farm once and had 9 (nine) roosters in the pouch. I don't know how many chukars or quail that equates to but it's a grundle...


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Amen to the WingWorks. Simply the ultimate upland vest. As was said earlier, it is very well thought out. I picked up a 3L puncture resistant bladder (no mouth spout, just for carrying) that fits absolutely perfect in the inner accessory pack pouch. Very nice for a really long/warm day in the field. I snagged it at Smith and Edwards. You can pack a lot of H20 with the two large bottles, plus one in the back. I doubt I'll ever need another upland vest. Just wish they'd make a nice camo version for duck hunting! I'd suggest buying a couple of the accessory carrying cases that you can attach to the straps for your camera, GPS, and radio.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep I bought a Wing Works vest last year and I love it. It is one of the best if not the best vest I have ever used. I did modifiy it a bit though. I added some padding to the shoulder straps for the those long hunt days, and sewed in some 1" nylon straps to make a "MOLLE" patch on the back of the pack just above the shoulders where you would adjust your shoulder strap length. That patch works well to attach a universal MOLLE pouch or other accessory. 
There used to be a camo version of the pack but is not made anymore. I ended up buying a all brown/tan version so I could use it for ducks last year, it seem to work just fine for them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey SleepyG, Cheer UP! :mrgreen: 

 ...sorry, I had to.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL!!!

On another note, has anyone ever modded there wing works vest to carry a small pistol, or other accessorie they like. Kinda like in the picture at the Wing Works site, the picture in question is towards the bottom. Heres a link ...

http://wingworks.biz/hunt-tech/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SleepyG said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> On another note, has anyone ever modded there wing works vest to carry a small pistol, or other accessorie they like. Kinda like in the picture at the Wing Works site, the picture in question is towards the bottom. Heres a link ...
> 
> http://wingworks.biz/hunt-tech/


Absolutely. I've made modifications to mine over the years to suit my needs. The fit and function of your vest will evolve over time and you'll find yourself tweaking this and that to meet your needs. The nice thing is, this vest is built well enough and smart enough that modifications are usually easy and very functional. I've fit mine to accommodate my e-collar transmitter, GPS, knife with sheath, gloves, water bottles, etc etc. The possibilities are endless.


----------

